

Bankrupt Mt. Gox Reveals Location of Lost Private Keys - chunsaker
https://www.bitbanter.com/art/bankrupt-mt-gox-reveals-location-of-lost-private-keys-f-ing-crimea

======
mschuster91
This is a fucking joke? "scrawled onto the back of a Starbucks receipt"?! Did
I smoke fucking LSD?

~~~
CocaKoala
I'm weirdly unsure how to parse your post, because on one hand you're
questioning if this is a joke but on the other hand the idea of smoking LSD is
so patently ridiculous that I can't help but wonder if you're joking.

Maybe that's the point? You're blowing my mind here.

~~~
zzleeper
he is not exactly joking but being ironic.

------
tatalegma
Definitely seems like satire or parody (I never know the difference).

------
chunsaker
Yes, my read was that its a joke.

